# à l'heure qu'il est



## alenaro

*à l'heure qui l'est...*

Comment traduire correctement cette locution ci? 

_--> Al momento..
--> Per ora.._


----------



## klarap

alenaro said:


> *à l'heure qui l'est...*
> 
> Comment traduire correctement cette locution ci?



- Al momento..
- Per ora
- a quest'ora
- ...
Dipende 

K.


----------



## alenaro

_A' l'heure qui l'est la majoritè des femmes ne s'evadent pas du monde feminin_. (texte du 1949).


----------



## klarap

Ah, Allora é piuttosto qualcosa come: 
Attualmente, di questi tempi, ai giorni nostri...
(le donne non sfuggono -evadono, escono, ...- dal mondo - (ambito -?)- femminile).
K.


----------



## Waxx

à l'heure *qu'il* est


----------



## alenaro

C'est vrai, pardonnez-moi! Bien fait.


----------

